# Black Mambas



## Jim (Jul 26, 2007)

I was in the kitchen all night cooking! A few buddies of mine asked me to make them these. They like fishing this color at night. I call them the Black Mambas because they are deadly.....LMFAO! :mrgreen: \/


----------



## Zman (Jul 26, 2007)

8) 

Those look bad a$$ dood!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 26, 2007)

Toss a few colors of specific glitter in there, and you'll have z-man hooked even more


----------



## redbug (Jul 27, 2007)

nice looking baits.. they should work well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome looking baits - black is always good.

No glitter! Even better


----------



## redbug (Jul 27, 2007)

just like Mamma siad in the Water boy... glitter is the devil!!!


----------



## Zman (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I could have some fun picking out a few color combos on those.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 27, 2007)

Jim said:


> I was in the kitchen all night cooking! A few buddies of mine asked me to make them these. They like fishing this color at night.



is that saying, "They've never gone back?"
 

Those look great, have you been pouring baits for a long time?


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the kitchen all night cooking! A few buddies of mine asked me to make them these. They like fishing this color at night.
> ...



NO, sice the Beginning of April  

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=175


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow those look great! Next step: Bumblebee Swirl!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2007)

Another great job Jim =D> !!



fishnfever


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 29, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 29, 2007)

Now i'm gonna have to try some of those The Things baits in all black for my upcomign night tournament! Maybe we can do a trade.


----------

